# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  [Dr Judy Mikovits - Plandemic] Dr. Anthony Fauci's Ex-Employee, Was Jailed, Finally Tells All

## PAF

Published on May 4, 2020





Go behind the scenes with an experienced expert, virologist who worked under Anthony Fauci,director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases since 1984. She was jailed and now tells all.


https://youtu.be/Cqgus2R55XA

----------


## jmdrake

> Published on May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go behind the scenes with an experienced expert, virologist who worked under Anthony Fauci,director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases since 1984. She was jailed and now tells all.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Cqgus2R55XA


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PAF again._

----------


## Created4

by *Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., Chairman
Childrens Health Defense*

U.S. military documents show that, in 1992, the CDCs current Director Robert Redfield and his then-assistant, Deborah Birxboth Army medical officersknowingly falsified scientific data published in the New England Journal of Medicine fraudulently claiming that an HIV vaccine they helped develop was effective.

They knew the vaccine was worthless.

Redfield now runs the agency charged with mandating COVID vaccines.

Birx, a life-long protégé to both Redfield and Anthony Fauci, served on the board of Bill Gates Global Fund.

Redfield, Birx and Fauci lead the White House coronavirus task force.

In 1992, two military investigators charged Redfield and Birx with engaging in a systematic pattern of data manipulation, inappropriate statistical analyses and misleading data presentation in an apparent attempt to promote the usefulness of the GP160 AIDS vaccine.

A subsequent Air Force tribunal on Scientific Fraud and Misconduct agreed that Redfields misleading or, possibly, deceptive information:

seriously threatens his credibility as a researcher and has the potential to negatively impact AIDS research funding for military institutions as a whole. His allegedly unethical behavior creates false hope and could result in premature deployment of the vaccine.

The tribunal recommended investigation by a fully independent outside investigative body.

Dr. Redfield confessed to D.O.D. interrogators and to the tribunal, that his analyses were faulty and deceptive. He agreed to publicly correct them.

Afterward, he continued making his false claims at three subsequent international HIV conferences, and perjured himself in testimony before Congress, swearing that his vaccine cured HIV.

Their gambit worked.

Based upon his testimony, Congress appropriated $20 million to the military to support Redfield and Birxs research project.

Public Citizen complained in a 1994 letter to the Congressional Committees Henry Waxman that the money caused the Army to kill the investigation and whitewash Redfields crimes.

The fraud propelled Birx and Redfield into stellar careers as health officials.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

This interview and coming movie are so explosive, the powers are playing wack-a-mole to keep it suppressed.  Here is an updated YT link, don't be surprised if it disappears.  If it does, the producers have invited the public to download this mind-blowing interview on the plan the elite has for humanity, here, and to upload it to your favorite platform:  https://player.vimeo.com/external/41...175&download=1

There are no words for how important this is.

Official website: https://plandemicmovie.com/

From the official website:




> Humanity is imprisoned by a killer pandemic. People are being arrested for surfing in the ocean and meditating in nature. Nations are collapsing. Hungry citizens are rioting for food. The media has generated so much confusion and fear that people are begging for salvation in a syringe. Billionaire patent owners are pushing for globally mandated vaccines. Anyone who refuses to be injected with experimental poisons will be prohibited from travel, education and work. No, this is not a synopsis for a new horror movie. This is our current reality.
> 
> Lets back up to address how we got here...
> 
> In the early 1900s, Americas first Billionaire, John D. Rockefeller bought a German pharmaceutical company that would later assist Hitler to implement his eugenics-based vision by manufacturing chemicals and poisons for war. Rockefeller wanted to eliminate the competitors of Western medicine, so he submitted a report to Congress declaring that there were too many doctors and medical schools in America, and that all natural healing modalities were unscientific quackery. Rockefeller called for the standardization of medical education, whereby only his organization be allowed to grant medical school licenses in the US. And so began the practice of immune suppressive, synthetic and toxic drugs. Once people had become dependent on this new system and the addictive drugs it provided, the system switched to a paid program, creating lifelong customers for the Rockefellers. Currently, medical error is the third leading cause of death in the US. Rockefellers secret weapon to success was the strategy known as, problem-reaction-solution. Create a problem, escalate fear, then offer a pre-planned solution. Sound familiar?
> 
> Flash forward to 2020...
> 
> They named it COVID19. Our leaders of world health predicted millions would die. The National Guard was deployed. Makeshift hospitals were erected to care for a massive overflow of patients. Mass graves were dug. Terrifying news reports had people everywhere seeking shelter to avoid contact. The plan was unfolding with diabolical precision, but the masters of the Pandemic underestimated one thing... the people. Medical professionals and every-day citizens are sharing critical information online. The overlords of big tech have ordered all dissenting voices to be silenced and banned, but they are too late. The slumbering masses are awake and aware that something is not right. Quarantine has provided the missing element: time. Suddenly, our overworked citizenry has ample time to research and investigate for themselves. Once you see, you cant unsee.
> ...

----------


## AngryCanadian

YouTube deleted the video of Anthony Fauci's ex-employee reason "violating YT polices"
I hope someone had a backup copy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nothing surprises me anymore with these dirtbags.

----------


## donnay

If it weren't for the citizen researchers and journalists I do not think President Trump would know any of these things because he is surrounded by these type people.

I know that President Trump did see Dr Judy Mikovits' video about Fauci and Redfield.  I hope he becomes fully aware as to this hoax being perpetuated on all of us.

----------


## donnay

This definitely needs to seen.  Dr Judy Mikovits PHD, is a hero and a real whistleblower.

----------


## Created4

> If it weren't for the citizen researchers and journalists I do not think President Trump would know any of these things because he is surrounded by these type people.
> 
> I know that President Trump did see Dr Judy Mikovits' video about Fauci and Redfield.  I hope he becomes fully aware as to this hoax being perpetuated on all of us.


If he is aware, why is he still allowing the FDA to fast-track the COVID-19 RNA vaccine? The FDA just approved phase 2 trials for Modena's vaccine, the company tied to Fauci and Bill Gates.

I honestly do not understand this "faith" in Trump when he has done nothing to contain these Gates cronies and criminals surrounding him, and continues to promote their dream vaccine....

----------


## donnay

This needs to be bumped until people have taken the time to watch it.  Dr Judy Mikovits PHD is a hero!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hopefully people are creating copies of these videos.

----------


## donnay

> If he is aware, why is he still allowing the FDA to fast-track the COVID-19 RNA vaccine? The FDA just approved phase 2 trials for Modena's vaccine, the company tied to Fauci and Bill Gates.
> 
> I honestly do not understand this "faith" in Trump when he has done nothing to contain these Gates cronies and criminals surrounding him, and continues to promote their dream vaccine....


You know I cannot answer why President Trump is doing what he is doing.  However, take a moment and realize who he is surrounded by, for one second.  I am sure, by now, he has to be careful of those people and needs to be careful of those whom he can trust.  These people will stop at nothing to make sure President Trump and anyone who gives him good information be silenced.

Look at what they did to him when he talked about Hydroxychloroquine.  There is enough evidence out there that it works, yet they have the media to help smear him and make up things to make him look like a bumbling idiot.

The only thing that many of us can do is pray for God's protection and guidance over President Trump.

----------


## donnay

> Hopefully people are creating copies of these videos.


There are plenty of people mirroring it.

----------


## Created4

> There is enough evidence out there that it works, yet they have the media to help smear him and make up things to make him look like a bumbling idiot.


With all due respect, the media has been doing that to him since BEFORE he got elected, and should not affect what he does that affects the country's health policies. This is no reason to keep surrounding yourself with criminals and fast-tracking a very dangerous vaccine.




> The only thing that many of us can do is pray for God's protection and guidance over President Trump.


Amen to that (and I do pray for him), but also pray he obtain wisdom and act upon it! Ignorance is not an excuse to make poor health decisions for others that cost people's lives.

----------


## donnay

> With all due respect, the media has been doing that to him since BEFORE he got elected, and should not affect what he does that affects the country's health policies. This is no reason to keep surrounding yourself with criminals and fast-tracking a very dangerous vaccine.


The media has been the globalists best weapon against President Trump.  With my own example of people I work with, they believe the media, lock, stock and barrel.  Most of my co-workers repeat the same lies that have been spewed verbatim.  Just last week they were all laughing on how stupid President Trump is by telling people to drink bleach.  He never said that, but that doesn't matter to them.

I work for a Farm market and you would think these Bozos would pay very close attention, because this lockdown is affecting the very income they make, yet they think people should be lockdown longer so they do not spread this terrible coronavirus--all along while they are considered "essential" and collecting a paycheck. 

Next Wednesday I am going to be forced to wear a face mask, if I want to collect a paycheck.  This is happening because the State demands it, not President Trump.

----------


## Created4

> Next Wednesday I am going to be forced to wear a face mask, if I want to collect a paycheck.  This is happening because the State demands it, not President Trump.


But Trump's policies allowed it. He used his presidential authority to force 3M and other companies to make hundreds of millions masks. In a truly free market, there would not be enough masks in the market right now to force their use.

Same with the vaccine. He may not be the one to force people to get, but he will put it in their hands by allowing the FDA to fast-track it.

----------


## donnay

> But Trump's policies allowed it. He used his presidential authority to force 3M and other companies to make hundreds of millions masks. In a truly free market, there would not be enough masks in the market right now to force their use.


President Trump did that because all hospitals were saying they didn't have enough PPE.  China was buying them up, so we couldn't get any, so what is he supposed to do?  President Trump has been railing for many years how the US needs to stop outsourcing our manufacturing. Even when he tries to correct a wrong and bucks up against the establishment, he is smeared.





> Same with the vaccine. He may not be the one to force people to get, but he will put it in their hands by allowing the FDA to fast-track it.


Yesterday he backed off of pushing the vaccines and talking about strictly using therapeutics.  This was after he viewed Dr. Judy Mikovits documentary.

----------


## Created4

> Yesterday he backed off of pushing the vaccines and talking about strictly using therapeutics.  This was after he viewed Dr. Judy Mikovits documentary.


Source? I have a pretty good newsfeed and saw nothing of the sort. If this were true, I am surprised I did not read it somewhere. Unless it is just a rumor by those putting their faith in Trump.... 

As I wrote earlier, Modena's vaccine just was approved by the FDA for Phase 2 trials. And that is because Trump is allowing it to be fast tracked. So even if he publicly now starts taking a different stance (which I have not seen), it won't matter. He needs to stop the FDA from fast tracking this and allow it to go through the normal approval process, which industry insiders say could take up to 5 years, and even then not be successful.

----------


## donnay

> Source? I have a pretty good newsfeed and saw nothing of the sort. If this were true, I am surprised I did not read it somewhere. Unless it is just a rumor by those putting their faith in Trump....


https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/muir...ry?id=70539595




> As I wrote earlier, Modena's vaccine just was approved by the FDA for Phase 2 trials. And that is because Trump is allowing it to be fast tracked. So even if he publicly now starts taking a different stance (which I have not seen), it won't matter. He needs to stop the FDA from fast tracking this and allow it to go through the normal approval process, which industry insiders say could take up to 5 years, and even then not be successful.


Bill Gates and Co. already have a vaccine in the wings, and you know that.  All of the above is just a bait and switch tactic.  I think Robert Kennedy Jr., and others are speeding him up to all of this, he had no idea like many people didn't.

----------


## Created4

> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/muir...ry?id=70539595


ABC News is your source for saying after watching the Plandemic trailer with Judy Mikovits he changed his mind on a COVID19 vaccine?? Not seeing it. Sounds like a lot of faith in a rumor to me.

If he is serious, he needs to immediately fire Fauci, and not allow the emergency authorization for the FDA to fast track the vaccine. Because once the vaccine is in the market, it doesn't matter what he says or thinks. It becomes a state issue, and we all already know which states are going to rush to mandate it.

----------


## donnay

> ABC News is your source for saying after watching the Plandemic trailer with Judy Mikovits he changed his mind on a COVID19 vaccine?? Not seeing it. Sounds like a lot of faith in a rumor to me.
> 
> If he is serious, he needs to immediately fire Fauci, and not allow the emergency authorization for the FDA to fast track the vaccine. Because once the vaccine is in the market, it doesn't matter what he says or thinks. It becomes a state issue, and we all already know which states are going to rush to mandate it.


Well I will keep the faith that the truth will prevail and President Trump will do the right thing.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

that vid went out to most folks I know, yesterday... and even have some sending to me...

this morning, internet search top was "Dr Mikovits, Fauci " … seems they have got fact checking gatekeepers with strawman logic trying to run damage control... LOL

----------


## donnay

*No Thanks: Trump White House Shelves CDC Guidelines for Reopening Economy and Public Places*
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...public-places/

----------


## donnay

> that vid went out to most folks I know, yesterday... and even have some sending to me...
> 
> this morning, internet search top was "Dr Mikovits, Fauci " … seems they have got fact checking gatekeepers with strawman logic trying to run damage control... LOL


They can run all the so-called fact checking damage control they want, the truth is out!

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Indeed !

Keep it up brothers and sisters !!!

----------


## Danke

'Clipgrab' <<< go there and put it on your computer.

when you find videos you think will be disappeared like above, run clipgrab and 'grab' it. Save it to your hard drive.

You copy/paste the url in the appropriate box and hit the 'grab' button.

----------


## donnay

> [FONT="]'[/FONT]Clipgrab[FONT="]' <<< go there and put it on your computer.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]when you find videos you think will be disappeared like above, run clipgrab and 'grab' it. Save it to your hard drive.[/FONT]
> 
> You copy/paste the url in the appropriate box and hit the 'grab' button.


Thanks!

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Thanks!


Save the videos upload to another friendly streaming clearly YT isn't the right site anymore as it has agendas.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Here is a good link to it:  https://youtu.be/DketPWFdJBk

----------


## Created4

> by *Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., Chairman
> Children’s Health Defense*
> 
> U.S. military documents show that, in 1992, the CDC’s current Director Robert Redfield and his then-assistant, Deborah Birx—both Army medical officers—knowingly falsified scientific data published in the New England Journal of Medicine fraudulently claiming that an HIV vaccine they helped develop was effective.
> 
> They knew the vaccine was worthless.
> 
> Redfield now runs the agency charged with mandating COVID vaccines.
> 
> ...


I don't know why this thread got merged into the one about the PlanDemic move trailer. This is a completely separate topic ^^^^

----------


## ClaytonB

Thank you for sharing this! This is the single best video I have seen on this subject.

The amount of hysteria being pumped by the medical establishment (the ones in bed with Big Pharma and the Fed) and the media is truly unprecedented. This is the largest propaganda operation in human history; it is bigger than WWII propaganda by a country mile.

The immunologists explained it correctly: unless you are immunodeficient, your immune system thrives on interaction with the environment, it is strengthened by it. Your immune system is like an army. When you begin isolating yourself and disinfecting to excess, you are basically putting the troops on leave. That doesn't make your army stronger, it makes it weaker. To keep an army strong, it must be out in field, exercising daily, patrolling the frontiers and constantly engaging real, live, hostile forces. The moment your army goes on leave, it starts to fall behind the curve and you become increasingly susceptible to novel infections, whether naturally-occurring or otherwise.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

On the subject of labs studying Coronavirus:




> In 2005, Shi Zhengli and colleagues found that bats are the natural reservoir of SARS-like coronaviruses.[7][8][9] To determine the mechanism by which SARS may have spilled over into humans, *Shi led a research team that studied binding of spike proteins of both natural and chimaeric SARS-like coronaviruses to ACE2 receptors in human*, civet and horseshoe bat cells.[10][11] In 2014, Shi Zhengli collaborated on additional gain-of-function experiments led by Ralph S. Baric of the University of North Carolina, which showed that two critical mutations that the MERS coronavirus possesses allow it to bind to the human ACE2 receptor,[12] and that SARS had the potential to re-emerge from coronaviruses circulating in bat populations in the wild.[13] *In 2014, the US National Institutes of Health placed a moratorium on SARS, MERS, and influenza gain-of-function studies, due to concerns about the risks vs. benefits of such research,*[14][15] lifting this moratorium in 2017 after the creation of a new regulatory framework.[16] Shi Zhengli and her colleague Cui Jie led a team that sampled thousands of horseshoe bats throughout China. In 2017, they published their findings, indicating that all the genetic components of the SARS coronavirus existed in a bat population in a cave in Yunnan province.[1] According to their study, while no single bat harbored the exact strain of virus that caused the 2002-2004 SARS outbreak, genetic analysis showed that different strains often mix, suggesting that the human version likely emerged from a combination of the strains present in the bat population.[1]
> 
> During the COVID-19 pandemic, Shi and other Institute scientists formed an expert group to research Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2).[17][18] In February 2020, researchers led by Shi Zhengli published an article in Nature titled, "A pneumonia outbreak associated with a new coronavirus of probable bat origin", finding that SARS-CoV-2 is in the same family as SARS, and that it has 96.2% genome overlap with the most closely related known coronavirus.[19] In February 2020, her team published a paper in Cell Research showing that remdesivir and chloroquine inhibited the virus in vitro, and *applied for a patent for the drug in China on behalf of the WIV*.
> ...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shi_Zhengli


We have a definitive answer on the question of risks vs. benefit. There was no benefit, and the cost has been the greatest in human history (economically speaking).

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> Thank you for sharing this! This is the single best video I have seen on this subject.
> 
> The amount of hysteria being pumped by the medical establishment (the ones in bed with Big Pharma and the Fed) and the media is truly unprecedented. This is the largest propaganda operation in human history; it is bigger than WWII propaganda by a country mile.
> 
> The immunologists explained it correctly: unless you are immunodeficient, your immune system thrives on interaction with the environment, it is strengthened by it. Your immune system is like an army. When you begin isolating yourself and disinfecting to excess, you are basically putting the troops on leave. That doesn't make your army stronger, it makes it weaker. To keep an army strong, it must be out in field, exercising daily, patrolling the frontiers and constantly engaging real, live, hostile forces. The moment your army goes on leave, it starts to fall behind the curve and you become increasingly susceptible to novel infections, whether naturally-occurring or otherwise.


Bingo.

----------

